# America From The Air



## WhoozOn1st (Dec 16, 2007)

This morning I read a really positive notice, in the Sunday L.A. Times Book Review, of "America From the Air, a guide to the landscape along your route," by Daniel Matthews and James S. Jackson. The book comes with a CD-ROM which contains the entire contents (incluing aerial pictures).

The review begins kinda oddly, but is generally a rave, and the Times has never steered me wrong on subjects of interest. It's a few cents cheaper at Amazon, but I had some leftover moolah on a Barnes & Noble giftcard, so ordered from there.

Not being a frequent flyer, I'm not jaded about sightseeing from several miles up; still love looking out the window and admiring the American landscape.

Maybe now I'll find out what's being mined at those huge open pits somewhere in Colorado.

Both sites offer several similar books as well.

P.S. Today, December 16, 2007, is the 60th birthday of the transistor. This forum would not exist without it.


----------



## saxman (Dec 28, 2007)

I just got this book for Christmas. I'm looking forward to looking to using it on my next flights.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Dec 28, 2007)

saxman66 said:


> I just got this book for Christmas. I'm looking forward to looking to using it on my next flights.


Alright saxman! I've glanced through my copy since it arrived, but am saving serious reading for actual flying. With the CD-ROM I suppose I could leave the book behind (weight), whip out the laptop, insert the CD-ROM, and see what's what. Even with undercast I could get an idea of what I can't see. HAHA!!


----------



## AmtrakWPK (Dec 30, 2007)

Yeah, or you could see what is below the brown goo you are flying thru (smog).

I flew a C172 into Johnstown PA once and had to use the ILS to find the stupid airport on what they called a "clear" day. Except for a very small patch of ground directly below us, all I could see looking out in all directions was brown goo, like flying through a smokestack. That was back in the late 70's, so hopefully they have cleaned it up some since then. It would have been useful to have something like that coupled to a GPS so I could see onscreen where I was over the actual ground.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Dec 31, 2007)

Leave it to the organ grinder to see the bright side of things. Pray for his poor monkey.

There was another good book review this Sunday: "The Associates" Four Capitalists Who Created California.

It's about the Big 4 of the Central Pacific - Collis Huntington, Mark Hopkins, Leland Stanford, Charles Crocker.


----------

